# server empfängt nur 1 Buchstaben vom String



## Tonimakkaroni (18. Jun 2017)

Hallo also ich habe einen ein kleines Server / client programm erstellt . Welches einfach nur zum senden und empfangen von strings dient. Alles funktioniert einwandfrei , benutze ich jedoch meinen Lan ausgang um mit einem Microkontroller zu kommunizieren wird nur der 1ste Bustabe des Strings empfangen. Auf den Microkontroller habe ich keinen Zugriff.über Rs232 und Bluetooth funktioniert die kommunikation auch einwandfrei. Ich brauche jetzt aber die Kommunikation über Lan , kann mir hier wer weiterhelfen?


----------



## thet1983 (19. Jun 2017)

ohne code könnte das etwas schwierig werden....


----------

